# Imus Fired



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not a fan. I don't dislike him and I don't like him. I guess you could say I'm neutral. But for cryin' out loud. The guy made one slip, apologized, and they still wanted his head on a platter. This political correctnesses and not being able to speak for fear of offending people's delicate nature's is getting out of hand. We're living in a society of crybabies! :smt022

Maybe satellite will pick him up. Do a Stern/Imus back to back?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070412/ts_nm/usa_race_imus_dc_31

NEW YORK (Reuters) - Radio host Don Imus was dumped by CBS Radio on Thursday in an inglorious end to a 30-year career that erupted in controversy over racist and sexist comments about a women's college basketball team. The decision by CBS to pull the plug on the popular "Imus in the Morning Show," which blended locker-room humor with talk with A-list politicians and other leading lights. The move came one day after he was jettisoned by MSNBC, which had broadcast his radio show on television and after several major advertisers backed out after he called the mostly black Rutgers University team "nappy-headed hos."

"Nappy" is a slur describing the tightly curled hair of many African-Americans, and "ho" is slang for "whore," usage of which has exploded in hip-hop music and popular culture.

"From the outset, I believe all of us have been deeply upset and revulsed by the statements that were made on our air about the young women who represented Rutgers University ... with such class, energy and talent," CBS President and Chief Executive Officer Leslie Moonves said in a statement.
Imus was not immediately available for comment.

CBS said the cancellation was effective immediately. The show was carried on 61 stations across the United States. CBS Corp. unit CBS Radio made millions of dollars annually from the show and had originally said it would suspend him for two weeks starting Monday while it mulled what action to take.

The move came just hours after what turned out to be Imus' final broadcast on Thursday -- his annual drive to raise money for children with cancer.
Imus, 66, holds an annual fundraiser for sick children. That fundraiser continues on Friday and was the main reason the planned suspension was not to begin until Monday.

But earlier on Thursday, in what was apparently his last on-air appearance for CBS, the curmudgeonly radio host called the media hypocritical in its coverage of the flap and said he had apologized enough for his remarks.
He said he would apologize to the team in person in the coming days and hinted at what was to come from CBS.

"I don't know if this will be my last radiothon, my suspicion is it will be," Imus said.

Earlier, the coach of the Rutgers team, Vivian Stringer, told the Oprah Winfrey show "there will be a catharsis of sorts" at the meeting and that "we'll have an opportunity to put this to rest."

Team captain Essence Carson said Imus' comment "stole our moment of joy."

"It seemed like the whole world came down on us ... And you know, it is just so sad because no one actually pays attention to who actually won the game," Carson said.

Tennessee defeated Rutgers in the championship game.

Earlier on Thursday, civil rights activist Rev. Al Sharpton met with CBS executives to demand that Imus be fired.

Before the CBS announcement, it had become apparent the furor meant that Imus would have a hard time drawing the celebrities and leading politicians who often used the program to promote their works or candidacies.

U.S. Sen. Barack Obama (news, bio, voting record) of Illinois, a Democratic presidential contender who is black, had said he would never again appear on Imus.

Major advertisers -- General Motors Corp., GlaxoSmithKline and Ditech.com, a unit of GMAC Financial Services -- on Wednesday pulled their advertising. They joined Procter & Gamble Co. and Staples Inc., which previously pulled out.

MSNBC television is a joint venture of Microsoft Corp. and General Electric Co.'s NBC Universal News.

(Additional reporting by Paul Thomasch)


----------



## urf (Mar 28, 2007)

Welome to nyc !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He needs to go fishing anyway.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I realize there must be people that like his show but I for one don't understand how he ever got a show in the first place. My opinion. :smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Did everyone see this yet?:



> Snoop Dogg: Don't Compare Me To 'This Punk' Don Imus
> MTV News via NewsBusters ^ | 4/11/07 | Tim Graham
> 
> MTV transmitted a long, profane self-defense Snoop offered in a phone
> ...


And this is probably awful, but I just barely knew who Imus was before this.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I never really cared to much for Imus, but.... he was lynched by two of the biggest racist pieces of garbage in this country... Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson. Far as I'm concerned, both Sharpton and Jackson need a swift ass kicking.

I wonder when we will be hearing an apology from Sharpton and Jackson concerning the Duke Lacrosse rape case.....that was dropped! These 2 pieces of crap tried and convicted those 3 players before a jury was even selected. I watched Sharpton and Jackson slander those players on the news...night after night, with the new black panther party standing behind them in support. 

I'm sick and tired of the double standards in this country when it comes to race.

As for snoop dog, hopefully he'll end up like his buddy...Tupac.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i saw a discussion about this on the o'reilly factor a while ago... bill was gone and mickelle malkin was sitting in....... they were talking about how it's a double standard when it comes to the sick,degradeing, abusive, languange these rappers put out there..... bills going to be pissed when he gets back!! this black idiot called ms malkin a whore for what she was saying on the show.. she was following bills lead about the rapper's double standard where as the ***** rappers and such can say all kinds of crap but the white folks just can't  ... i can hardly wait until monday or tomorrow when bill has a say!! it will be interesting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

js said:


> I never really cared to much for Imus, but.... he was lynched by two of the biggest racist pieces of garbage in this country... Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson. Far as I'm concerned, both Sharpton and Jackson need a swift ass kicking.
> 
> I wonder when we will be hearing an apology from Sharpton and Jackson concerning the Duke Lacrosse rape case.....that was dropped! These 2 pieces of crap tried and convicted those 3 players before a jury was even selected. I watched Sharpton and Jackson slander those players on the news...night after night, with the new black panther party standing behind them in support.
> 
> ...


+1js


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

JJB said:


> i saw a discussion about this on the o'reilly factor a while ago... bill was gone and mickelle malkin was sitting in....... they were talking about how it's a double standard when it comes to the sick,degradeing, abusive, languange these rappers put out there..... bills going to be pissed when he gets back!! this black idiot called ms malkin a whore for what she was saying on the show.. she was following bills lead about the rapper's double standard where as the ***** rappers and such can say all kinds of crap but the white folks just can't  ... i can hardly wait until monday or tomorrow when bill has a say!! it will be interesting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Saw that tonight, between him and the other "guests" (re: screaming idiots) and AC 360 covering the bums waiting for more government handouts because they decided to live in a city below sea level, I got really mad at my TV tonight. BTW, Bill's not back from Ireland until Monday.

For an industry based solely on the First Amendment, they sure don't cut too much slack for freedom of speech, do they? Also, I don't think this is the first time Imus has used racial degradations on his show, but no one got ticked until it was about blacks.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

*i hear ya DN!!!......*

when i get enough of the crap on the tube i always get to the computer and look at the forums and spend some QUALITY TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

JJB said:


> when i get enough of the crap on the tube i always get to the computer and look at the forums and spend some QUALITY TIME!!!!!!!!


I can't watch TV that much anymore... My blood pressure rises to much... I even cancelled my SAT service to get away from it all. I signed up with netflix and just get a constant flow of DVDS to watch.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> I wonder when we will be hearing an apology from Sharpton and Jackson concerning the Duke Lacrosse rape case.....that was dropped!


You and I both know that will never happen. Hell, did you listened to the State Attorney say they feel the girl believed her story, but the evidence didn't back it up. Another political two-step. The state's saying the guys didn't do it, but won't call the "lady" a liar (even though about 10 years ago she "coincidentally" accused three men of trying to rape her). I'm not one for frivolous lawsuits, but I hope the Evans, Selegman, and Finnerty families slap Durham and Nifong (even though he's probably immune) with one huge lawsuit for the hell they have been through this past year.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have watched Imus on MSNBC a few times and his show sucked, and I thought he was a dork, however, when you listen to someone like him or Stern you know what your getting into when you turn on the radio. If you don't like it TURN OF THE DAMN RADIO. The racial double standard in this country has gotten out of control. It makes me sick that guys like Jackson and Sharpton are the face of the "civil rights movement". These two buffoons can call me a white interloper, cracker, honky, or call a Jewish community "himy" town, and that is ok but, if a white guy says ANYTHING that THEY decide is racial they set out to destroy him. There is always going to be prejudice at some level but Jackson and Sharpton want you to believe it is 1845. In this country the only person holding ANYONE down is themselves. Take the Superbowl this year. I knew the coaches of both teams was black, I'm not blind, but there were all these reports of how black coaches have finally made it to the top of the NFL pentacles that we have finally made progress. PROGRESS? the real progress is that no one cared or even thought about it as an issue of any kind until the media stirred the pot.
Wow, I feel a little better.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Stern Hates IMUS so I don't think well see that STERN/IMUS thing. 

Isn't he in his mid 60's????? I would just retire.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> I wonder when we will be hearing an apology from Sharpton and Jackson concerning the Duke Lacrosse rape case.....that was dropped! These 2 pieces of crap tried and convicted those 3 players before a jury was even selected. I watched Sharpton and Jackson slander those players on the news...night after night, with the new black panther party standing behind them in support.


Are you kidding?! It was three white guys against a black woman. Obviously they were let go only because of this fact. There will be no apologies. They'll do their best to ruin the lives of those three guys even more than they already are.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Are you kidding?! It was three white guys against a black woman. Obviously they were let go only because of this fact. There will be no apologies. They'll do their best to ruin the lives of those three guys even more than they already are.


What is sad is you may not know just how right you are. Jackson has already said his little group will pay for this nut bag accusers college so she never has to stoop this low again for money.:smt076

By the way the lying twits name is
*Crystal Gail Mangum *


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

urf said:


> Welome to nyc !!!!!!!!!


Do you mean "Welcome to 'himeytown'"?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Imus should have had Lanny Davis advising him. He should have immediately resigned saying he had been drinking (or something) and gone to a rehab facility. From there he could have negotiated with Sharpton and Jackson on how much money it was going to take to get them to come pray with him and then declare him "cured". Cynical, I know, but that's how the world works.


----------

